# Demontage emac powerpc G4



## bisk84 (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour , je viens de recuperer un emac je viens de lui faire un nettoyage système et je voudrais pouvoir le demonter afin de supprimer toute la poussiere a l'interieur.

Pouvez vous me dire comment ce demonte ce type de mac ou avez vous un lien qu'il l'explique ? j'ai enormement de mal à en trouver un .

Merci cordialement
Sylvain


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2011)

bon, je suis gentil aujourd'hui.
as-tu seulement fait une recherche sur google ?
cela prend moins de temps que d'écrire un message ici&#8230;

bref, en tapant "guide démontage emac" sur goooogle tu as directement accès à : http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm


----------



## bisk84 (4 Juin 2011)

honnetement , j'ai cherché mais j'ai du mal m'u prendre... c'est sur !!!! je pensse que le sujet a été abordé un grand nombre de fois.

*Un grand merci à toi "da capo"*


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Juin 2011)

Attention au bouton lors du démontage ,c est une pièce vraiment fragile


----------

